# Amherst Railway Springfield show



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Went to the Big show yesterday and it was very well attended. There were many operating layouts featuring all scales and some were exceptionally detailed. Sorry no pictures maybe someone else did take photos and can post them for us. 
I did wonder what happened to the deals that are usually found at shows? I found a bachmann rail truck at one booth with the store price tag on it for $149.00 and there was a bigger tag just below it that read SHOW SALE PRICE $149 ! I saw some familiar vendors that seemed to have marked up their stuff about $20-50 bucks more than what I saw it at a previous show. The biggest disapointment was Charles Ro. They had a large area with G and lionel and a nice display of their USAT engines trouble was the prices, they were the same as at the store in Malden. I thought shows were a way for dealers to move some items not just display them. I was hoping to pick up some metal wheels but at $5 an axle. I passed. We thought that maybe since there has been a slight up tick in the economy that the dealers were responding to this by trying to make a few extra dollars. Cannot blame them there. Maybe they were padding the prices to accomadate and defend the ever present and sometimes downright offensive low ball offers. Cannot blame them there either. 
The HO stuff I looked at seemed priced okay but the large scale was definantly up. 
My companions and I did manage to find some nice deals so we didn't walk away empty handed. Many of my fellow train Nutz on the bus back to the Cape were happy and thought it was a good show. We will be attending next year. Now to go play with my new toys.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, 
I was told that Ro was selling F3 A/B sets for $260. That is almost the price they were selling PA/PB sets at the ECLSTS. 
LAO


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 
I found that you had to 1- know your stuff and 2-hunt for deals. I didn't find much of anything in 1/20 scale. Everything seemed be at the prices you'd find in hobby shops. I did find some deals on N scale stuff (my latest ADD sideline). So for large scale shopping the show gets a C+ to B- from me. For seeing all different cool stuff and some very good layouts it gets an A+. 
I'm going to try to make the large scale show in PA this year (1st time ) to see what that's like for large scale shopping and seeing stuff. 
Dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I got there early with several friends and we took all the great deals right away. 

We left nothing for Todd to find!! 

My friend got several European buildings for less than 1/3 of the 'normal' prices. 

I got the pola outhouse for $5.00 and a beat up Schoema engine for $50.00 and it works great!! EPL drive NIB unopened for 18.00. 

1 box of LGB aluminum 300mm track, a rare find.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I KNEW IT DAN!!! I just knew that you would get there early and beat me to the deals!! 
The show was supposed to open at 10:00, we arrived at about 9:50 and saw people coming out already and I bet one of em was YOU !! Somewhere in the Mallory building I smelled a USAT Cape Cod Potato chip car but it was a lingering scent because it was long gone... HA !! 
I did manage to find a really nice USAT NW-2 in the NYC colours for $100 so I was happy with that. It was under the dealers table and that was probably why you missed it. LOL 
Amherst is a good show that keeps getting better. See ya next year. 
Todd


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Staring at my Cape Cod Potato Chip car as I type this. Todd, As an FYI I might have a lead on one. 
LAO


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Tod the show opens @ 9 am on Sat.
With Dan as a passenger now you know why have to take my truck empty!!!
Still a fun time!
Sean


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Between you, Sean and Dan I don't stand a chance you guys have noses like bloodhounds to sniff out the deals at these train shows. Maybe next show I should just give you guys my wish list and I could save the time in going... 
Just kidding I like everything about going to shows and seeing all the different setups and even the crowds but the best thing is you never know what treasure you might find. That is if I can beat you 2 to it !! 
Todd


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishlist, no, give me your CASH!!!! cash talks at these shows!!!!


----------

